

Secure Communication Comes To Android - moxie
http://blogs.forbes.com/firewall/2010/05/25/android-app-aims-to-allow-wiretap-proof-cell-phone-calls/

======
jared314
Only works over VoIP. I wonder if you could do analog audio encryption over
the standard cell network.

~~~
wmf
No, audio codecs will destroy encrypted data. It makes more sense to do
encrypted voice over circuit-switched data (e.g. Voylent), but I don't know if
the carriers even support CSD any more.

~~~
coned88
They sell third party encryption devices that connect to cell phones, encrypt
outgoing voice and decrypt incoming voice.

------
buss
I've wanted to make this for a long time, but accepted that I didn't (and
don't) know enough about security to do it right. I hope this proves to be a
secure implementation. Looking forward to a security review by someone who
knows a lot more than I do.

------
noelchurchill
Yes this is awesome! I have no need for an app like this but I've still always
thought it would be a great idea.

